# 20 Anfängerfragen



## Linkein (25. Nov 2008)

Hi Leute,

mein informatik lehrer hat uns 20 Fragen zur beantwortung über Java gestellt.

einige sind ziemlich schwierig für mich, da ich wirklich sehr schlecht bin.

vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand und beantwortet sie kurz.

sie sollten bitte so sein, dass man sie einfach verstehen kann, so dass ich sie auch verstehen kann.

internet recherchen sind immer sehr kompliziert finde ich.

vielen dank schonmal im voraus!

1)Gib wichtige Datentypen an. Gib den zugehörigen Wertebereich an. Gib den Standardwert an. Gib Anwendungsbeispiele an (z.B. die Superzahl speichert man in dem Datentyp ...). 

2)Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Klasse und Objekt? Mache den Unterschied an einem Beispiel klar.

3)Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Eigenschaften (Attributen) und Methoden (Funktionen)?

4)Wann wird in Methoden void verwendet. Wenn void nicht verwendet wird, was muss stattdessen verwendet werden? Wie unterscheiden sich diese beiden Arten von Methoden? Gib Beispiele an (z.B. anhand der Klasse Student).

5)Was bedeuten public und private? Wann / wo sollte man public, wann / wo private verwenden?

6)Was ist der Unterschied zwischen lokalen und globalen Variablen (Instanzvariablen)?

7)Erkläre den Unterschied von Deklaration (Definition) und Initialisierung (Erzeugung) von Objekten.

8)Was ist ein Konstruktor? Wozu braucht man diesen / wird er verwendet?

9)Schreibe zwei Konstruktoren für eine Klasse Student. 

10)Was sind Verzweigungen? Gib die Syntax für Verzweigungen an.

11)Was sind Schleifen? Gib die Syntax für Schleifen an.

12)Wozu braucht man public static void main(...)?

13)Wo / wann verwendet man runde Klammern / geschweifte Klammern? Verwendet man auch eckige Klammern? Wenn ja, wofür?

14)Gib typische Anfängerfehler an(, die du vielleicht auch schon selber gemacht hast).

15)Welche Arten von Kommentaren gibt es?

16)Welche Programme braucht man, um in Java programmieren zu können?

17)Beschreibe den Unterschied zwischen Compiler und Interpreter.

18)Was ist die Java-VM?

19)Was ist der Unterschied zwischen .java und .class-Dateien? 

20)Nenne einige Eigenschaften / Konzepte von Java.


----------



## Murray (25. Nov 2008)

Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gemacht


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2008)

Linkein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> internet recherchen sind immer sehr kompliziert finde ich.


Nein, nur muss man sinnvolle von weniger sinnvollen Informationen trennen können.



			
				Linkein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielen dank schonmal im voraus!


Bitte.


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2008)

Kannst es in die Jobbörse schreiben. ARadauer hat wieder ne Tiefpreisaktion  .


----------



## ARadauer (25. Nov 2008)

20 Fragen... 20 gute Gründe warum ich die beantworten würde:

http://www.justadrink.at/shop/images/stieglkiste.gif

;-)


----------



## OneAndZero (25. Nov 2008)

also ich denke alle diese Fragen lassen sich mit etwas motivation aus der Java Insel beantworten... wenn das schon nicht möglich ist, dann wird das Studium für dich eine spannende sache! ;-)


----------



## OneAndZero (25. Nov 2008)

...oder die Ausbildung oder was du machst ;-) sehe gerade du hast Lehrer geschrieben  und nicht Professor *g*


----------



## TorstenW (25. Nov 2008)

Linkein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einige sind ziemlich schwierig für mich, da ich wirklich sehr schlecht bin.



Was soll mann dazu sagen ? 

Anstatt hier zu versuchen dir eine bessere Note zu erschleichen, solltest Du die Zeit nutzen und lernen!

Und dann wenn Du wirklich mal was nicht versteht gibt es hier genug Leute die Dir gerne die Zusammenhänge erklären.

Aber so sehe Ich leider eine schlechte Benotung für deine Hausauftgabe auf Dich zukommen 

Und so wie es aussieht hast Du das auch verdient!


----------



## FArt (25. Nov 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 20 Fragen... 20 gute Gründe warum ich die beantworten würde:
> 
> http://www.justadrink.at/shop/images/stieglkiste.gif
> 
> ;-)



Mann, das grenzt ja schon an Prostitution ;-)

Für Geld ... äh, Bier .... tust du wohl alles, oder? Da kennst du keine Freunde mehr ;-)

Man muss ja schon froh sein, dass Linkein fast die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beherrscht. Ausserdem kennt er copy and paste.
Ich denke da steckt noch Potential drin um dem Unterricht folgen zu können und die Internetrecherche erlernen zu können.


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 20 Fragen... 20 gute Gründe warum ich die beantworten würde:
> 
> http://www.justadrink.at/shop/images/stieglkiste.gif
> 
> ;-)


Hoffentlich beantwortest du die Fragen erst, wenn du den Kasten geleer hast. Dann werden die Antworten evtl. auch unterhaltsam


----------



## ARadauer (25. Nov 2008)

> Mann, das grenzt ja schon an Prostitution
> 
> Für Geld ... äh, Bier .... tust du wohl alles, oder? Da kennst du keine Freunde mehr


mhn... ja, stimmt  ;-)


----------



## Templon (25. Nov 2008)

Linkein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> internet recherchen sind immer sehr kompliziert finde ich.



Frage 9: http://www.chemieonline.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23047 (Zufällig ausgewählt, aber sollte für die anderen nicht länger als 10 Sekunden dauern.)

Ich glaube du machst was falsch bei deinen Recherchen.


----------



## Quaxli (25. Nov 2008)

> einige sind ziemlich schwierig für mich, da ich wirklich sehr schlecht bin.



Das sind ja die absoluten Basics. Was machst Du wenn's ans Eingemachte geht?
Wie schon einige gesagt haben: Setz' Dich hin und lerne


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2008)

> internet recherchen sind immer sehr kompliziert finde ich.



www.gidf.de/


----------



## ARadauer (26. Nov 2008)

was ist jetzt mit meinem bier?

mal eine kostprobe


> 20)Nenne einige Eigenschaften / Konzepte von Java.


java ist objektorientiert und plattformunabhängig ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (26. Nov 2008)

Java ist eine Insel


----------



## Gast2 (26. Nov 2008)

Und ein Kuchen
Rezept


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2008)

muhahahaha ... ich mag dich, ARadauer  . Wenn du mal in der nähe bist, lad ich dich auf n Bier ein (wir ham hier sowas, das nennt sich aus der 150 Biere  ).


----------



## Quaxli (27. Nov 2008)

Wohl eher "Haus der 150 Biere"... 
Du kommst nicht zufällig aus der Gegend um Würzburg? 

<edit>
Ah, Höchberg... 
Oben erwähnte Kneipe war eine meiner Liebsten, als ich noch in Würzburg gewohnt habe 
Vor allem die Cocktails im "Knochen"...
</edit>


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2008)

Joa, Haus der 150 Biere ... da ist das H wohl irgendwie untergegangen. Und joa, nähe Würzburg => Höchberg.

Wann hast du denn in Würzburg gewohnt (Studium!?) und wohin bist du geflüchtet?


----------



## ARadauer (27. Nov 2008)

würzburg ist doch einwenig weit für ein paar bier... obwohl...

was haltet ihr von einem java-forum user treffen? das wär doch mal was


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2008)

Gabs schon n paar mal den Versuch, ist aber nie zustande gekommen.


----------



## ARadauer (27. Nov 2008)

diesen Samstag in Mondsee,  es gibt stiegl bier und bacardi, nehmt was zu knappern mit ;-)


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2008)

Da hab ich Klassentreffen  (wo auch immer Mondsee liegt ...)


----------



## ARadauer (27. Nov 2008)

Der Ort Mondsee liegt am Mondsee ;-)


----------



## The_S (28. Nov 2008)

puh ... noch en ösi :-D . Da war ich dieses Jahr doch schonmal ...


----------



## Quaxli (28. Nov 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Joa, Haus der 150 Biere ... da ist das H wohl irgendwie untergegangen. Und joa, nähe Würzburg => Höchberg.
> 
> Wann hast du denn in Würzburg gewohnt (Studium!?) und wohin bist du geflüchtet?



Ich habe in Würzburg studiert und 'ne Weile da gearbeitet (bei GEDOS/is:enerngy im Bahnhofsgebäude (recht nah am Haus der 150 Biere  )). Mittlerweile wohne ich in Hammelburg (ca. 50 km in nördlicher Richtigung)


----------



## The_S (28. Nov 2008)

hehe, dann wären wir uns fast über den Weg gelaufen. Ich hätte damals (vor guten 4 Jahren) nämlich fast um ein Haar meine Ausbildung bei is:energy angefangen ...

Hammelburg kenne ich auch, da war ich auch schon 1, 2 mal  .


----------



## Quaxli (28. Nov 2008)

Vor 4 Jahren war ich schon weg...


----------



## antonio (22. Jan 2009)

Hi 

Ich hätte ein paar Antworten zu deinen Fragen...

1)  
Wichtige Datentypen:

Integertypen:
byte => 8bit => -128 ... 127
short => 16bit => -32.768 ... 32.767
int => 32 bit => -2.147.483.648 ... 2.147.483.647
long => 64 bit => -9.223.372.036.854.775.808 ... 9.223.372.036.854.775.807

Fliesskommatypen:
float => 32 bit => -3.40282347E+38 ... 3.40282347E+38
double => 64 bit => -179.769.313.486.231.570E+308 ... 179.769.313.486.231.570E+308

Zeichen:
char => 16 bit => Unicode von 0 ... 65.535

Boolische Werte:
boolean => 1 bit => true, false

2) 
Unterschied zwischen Klasse und Objekt:

Eine Klasse gibt dir das Rohmaterial für ein Objekt.
z.B Eine Klasse ist die Kuchenform und das Objekt der Kuchen.

Ohne Klasse kein Objekt!

3)Unterschied zwischen Eigenschaften und Methoden:

Die Eigenschaften sind das was ein Objekt kann und die Methoden sind das was ein Objekt macht.

5) public und private:

Bei public kann man auch außerhalb der Klasse auf Methoden und Variablen zugreifen,bei private jedoch kann man nur innerhalb der Klasse zugreifen.

6) lokale und globale Variablen:

Lokale Variablen sind Variablen welche innerhalb der Funktion definiert werden.
Globale Variablen werden außerhalb von Funktionen (auch außerhalb von main) definiert.

8) Was ist ein Konstruktor:

Ein Konstruktor ist eine spezielle Klassenmethode, die genau dann aufgerufen wird, wenn man ein Objekt dieser Klasse erzeugt. Ein Konstruktor heißt immer genau so wie die Klasse und hat *keinen* Rückgabewert.

10)Verzweigungen:
z.B eine If-Bedingung: 
Um innerhalb eines Programmes auf äußere Bedingungen zu reagieren, benötigt man Verzweigungen.


weitere folgen wenn Zeit vorhanden ist!!

lg antonio












[/b]


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jan 2009)

stecke nicht zuviel Zeit rein, falls es dir nicht selber ein Bedürfnis ist,
zu 99% liest das der Ersteller nicht mehr bwz. braucht es nicht mehr,
zu 95% auch niemand sonst


----------



## Semox (24. Jan 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stecke nicht zuviel Zeit rein, falls es dir nicht selber ein Bedürfnis ist,
> zu 99% liest das der Ersteller nicht mehr bwz. braucht es nicht mehr,
> zu 95% auch niemand sonst



Doch ich... Und ich fand's urkomisch in meinem jugendlichen Wahnsinn...

Liebe Grüße
SemoX

 :applaus:

Und außerdem kann das denn ohne Umschweife etwas bereinigt in die FAQs, oder? ;-)


----------



## airliner (26. Feb 2009)

Ohne jetzt in Hetze zu verfallen aradauer, aber irgendwas machste wirklich falsch.
Einfach mal die Javainsel besuchen gehen, im FireFox Strg+F drücken, Suchwort eingeben und markieren lassen. Dann noch ein bisschen lesen, logisches Verknüpfen und fertig is die Antwort.
Das sollte sich bei 20 Aufgaben binnen einer Stunde zusammenfrickeln lassen...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Feb 2009)

airliner hat gesagt.:


> Ohne jetzt in Hetze zu verfallen aradauer, aber irgendwas machste wirklich falsch


Meinst du jetzt das mit dem Bier oder das mit der Lokalisierung des Mondsees? 
(das ging doch daneben, was?)


----------



## airliner (26. Feb 2009)

Man sollte sich vorher den usernamen merken, der den Thread erstellt hat... Derjenige sollte natürlich mal die Javainsel besuchen 

Ich entschuldige mich auf's Höflichste bei ARadauer, dass ich hier seinen Namen genannt habe *rotwerd*

Tag war einfach zu lang...

Ich hol mir 'nen kaffee und stell mich schämend in die ecke für diesen faux pas.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (26. Feb 2009)

ich schlage vor wir machen user treffen in würzburg und Linkein gibt einen aus


----------



## ARadauer (27. Feb 2009)

> Ich entschuldige mich auf's Höflichste bei ARadauer, dass ich hier seinen Namen genannt habe *rotwerd*


macht nix, kann passieren...


----------

